# Pulley belt and alt belt pulleys are way to close



## Brad132132 (Mar 17, 2019)

I started my 1969 Pontiac Grand Prix today for first time since fall. I noticed my alt belt was real loose and worn and i put this new belt on in the spring of 2019. Obviously it shouldnt be worn and i think the pulleys are to close together. Should i losen the ps pulley bolt just a tad to give my pulleys more space or is their another idea?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

where did you get that fat assed alternator pulley and wierd nut?
looks like a solid one not a tin Pontiac one
fan looks a mile away from the alternator housing also...


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Might just be the camera shot, but the alternator looks to be a bit forward and the belt at a slight angle. With the pulley moved forward, that could be the reason for the belt scuffing. Also, the belt does appear to be a little wide which may not be helping you. Todays replacement belts are not quite the same width and pitch as most are metric. The best brand I have found that works is the Dayco belts with the top cog design.

If things are not OEM "original" it seems they almost fit like original, but not quite, so problems with fitment happen.


----------



## Brad132132 (Mar 17, 2019)

PontiacJim said:


> Might just be the camera shot, but the alternator looks to be a bit forward and the belt at a slight angle. With the pulley moved forward, that could be the reason for the belt scuffing. Also, the belt does appear to be a little wide which may not be helping you. Todays replacement belts are not quite the same width and pitch as most are metric. The best brand I have found that works is the Dayco belts with the top cog design.
> 
> If things are not OEM "original" it seems they almost fit like original, but not quite, so problems with fitment happen.



So i should get a thinner belt? I got this belt from oriellys so point me in the right direction and i dont think i can get the alt any futher back or i will end up breaking a bolt.


----------



## Brad132132 (Mar 17, 2019)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> where did you get that fat assed alternator pulley and wierd nut?
> looks like a solid one not a tin Pontiac one
> fan looks a mile away from the alternator housing also...


Aftermarket alternator. Upgraded to a 220 amp one.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

bingo
and
whats up with the crank pulley ? 
the power steering should be on the front pulley
it looks empty ?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Early 69's had a different water pump with different pulley spacing. Has the pump been changed at all? What is the build date of the car?


----------



## Real69gtojudge! (Aug 24, 2018)

O52 said:


> Early 69's had a different water pump with different pulley spacing. Has the pump been changed at all? What is the build date of the car?





O52 said:


> Early 69's had a different water pump with different pulley spacing. Has the pump been changed at all? What is the build date of the car?


I had similar problem, found out I needed a short neck 4 inch water pump to align pulleys correctly on my 69 judge. I fussed with it for days before figuring it out. Not all 69 gto use short neck but mine did.


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

Brad
I think o52 is right on the money,I have 69 428 and had a similar problem, early build 69 GP 
I ended up getting a different wp pulley , I could only find the taller w/p at the time , but I have since found a 4" stock height w/p


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I will try again .....
whats up with the crank pulley ?
the power steering should be on the front pulley
it looks empty ? 
i


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

blk judge 
that is for the a/c compressor


----------



## Brad132132 (Mar 17, 2019)

O52 said:


> Early 69's had a different water pump with different pulley spacing. Has the pump been changed at all? What is the build date of the car?


I have a new water pump in it. The previous owner did it. Where do i check for the build date , and if water pump pulley wrong do i swap it out with correct pump for that engine or just the pulleys?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

69GPSJ ....... factory 68 n up ac pulley is a seperate pulley closest to the block

13232 ........ we need more pictures .... water pump pulley number on the face ... 9799127 9786061 are 2 common
4 and 4.5" waterpump pulleys... pumps are measured from the gasket to the front of the pulley flange

from the shape in the picture its not a 6061 4" ....

the alternator pulley is whacked,,,, I need a picture from top down,,,, looks like the wrong spacer is used
behind the pulley ,,,, and the wrong pulley ,,,,, you should see threads sticking out the nut ,,, I see no threads

more pictures ,,,, more pictures .... different angles...passenger side ... top ....back farther .... gap between fan and alternator housing ,.,,,

WHATS UP WITH THE LOWER PULLEY

I will check back in a week since thats what it seems to take for you to respond


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Send a photo of your Fisher Body Data Plate. Located drivers side upper cowl. Should look something like this. (Yours will be similar, this is from my El Camino)
Date built will be a number/letter code. In the photo you can see the code 03B next to the left side rivet. That translates to second week of March.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Unless you have a big power hungry stereo system there is no reason to install a high amperage alternator. The factory 63 amp is more than sufficient for your power needs. A Wells electronic voltage regulator replaces the weak link in the factory system.


----------



## Brad132132 (Mar 17, 2019)

My phone wont let me post no pics. I need someones email to send the pics to then they can be posted.


----------



## Brad132132 (Mar 17, 2019)

O52 said:


> Unless you have a big power hungry stereo system there is no reason to install a high amperage alternator. The factory 63 amp is more than sufficient for your power needs. A Wells electronic voltage regulator replaces the weak link in the factory system.



I have a subs and 2 amps in the car that's why i upgraded to a bigger alternator


----------



## Brad132132 (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Brad132132 (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Brad132132 (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Brad132132 (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

measure your water pump depth ! from gasket to the front of pulley where the fan touches is it 4" or 4.5 ??..
please....

your 71 n newer crank pulley I assume... since I see 70 n newer front intake bolts on the drivers side.... and a 69 upper adjuster and no rear adjuster to the thermo housing
the 71 
wont line up with 69 pulleys... pull the crank pulleys,,, betcha they start with a 48 _ _ _ _ all 71 n newers start with 48_ _ _ _ and not 97 _ _ _ _ _ like 65-70 #'s do
and your 69 water pump pulley should/could be 9799128 4.5" water pump used in late 69-70 and your power steering pulley looks to be bigger diameter than the water pump pulley and is probably the 9786901 67-70 AC pulley 9786900 = non ac

water pump and power steering numbers are stamped on the exposed curved area with
a 2 letter pick code across 180 degrees on the other side of pulley

that crank pulley is wrong ! those obviously dont work together

the crank pulleys should be 9790842 2 groove outer 9790843 inner ac 68-70
cant see the numbers on the car ,,, the reinforcement plate covers it

what year is your motor .... 71 n newer ? wheres your timing mark on the timing cover?

its very obvious from the picture viewed from passenger fender,,, the lower pulley is wrong,,,, the inside groove is for
the ac belt

pull the alternator pulley off and change out the spacer behind it,,,, fan is to far away from the case

and you might change it to a correct tin pulley also


----------



## Brad132132 (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Brad132132 (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Brad132132 (Mar 17, 2019)

Car has ac but i deleted it and took out the ac compresser last summer.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

doesnt matter if its gone ...... that has NO issue on the problem


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

It appears to me that your upper alternator bracket is bent. And as Blk69Judge said, you're missing the second bracket that bolts to the thermostat housing. You need both. #17 & 18 in diagram


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

its bent because its on the wrong side of the alternator ... and the alternator has a bit of different 
geometry than our originals...


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

Blk judge,my apologies, i thought the a/c pulley was the last one out,sorry for the misinformation,
the water pump housing in the picture was the 4" housing , not sure if the housing makes a difference 
Brad , I will check my pulley that I used to accommodate the taller W/P


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

Picture Credit Butler performance


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

where to measure w/p height


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

timing scale 
blk judge you have some eagle eyes......


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

its all about lining up with the power steering pump !!! granted its mounted correctly and with the same year timing cover as a mate ,,,, 4" 4.5" if the water pump pulley and the power steering pulley line up your off to a good start,,,

again whats the stamped numbers on the crank pulley its way obviuos they areincorrect


----------



## Brad132132 (Mar 17, 2019)

Turns out i do have the right size water pump. And after looking at the bracket and seeing its in front of the alt instead of the rear im going swap it and see if i get the needed space


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

It aint gonna move the alternator pulley back ..........
and
right or wrong water pump 4" 4.5" doesnt matter if the matching pulley is on it ! and it lines up with the power steering pulley .... 


Im done and movin on ........ good luck


----------

